# AmD Rolling Road Day June 19th



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Shall we have another Rolling Road day at Amd? I think so...  
here's the last one... it goes like this.... http://www.wak-tt.com/amdday0204/amdday0204.htm










Post here if you want to be on the list. 
Location:-
http://www.auto-amd.com/find.asp
Â£30 cash per run

1. Wak
2. Love_ITT
3. UK225
4. Nutts
5. Vlastan
6. Clived
7. EKZ225
8. NaughTTY
9. SundeepTT
10. Jonah *
11. TT_Law
12. duncs3
13. SitaS4 *
14. Martin_black_S3
15.S3Mon

I hope to run list
16.DXN *
17. RS4John
18. Was
19. Frenchy
20. Stattz
21. A3DFU *
22. R6B_TT *
23. daveuni
24. auditt260bhp
25.niel1003

I will prey for a miracle list
26.
27.
28.
29.

*= probably not running.

and what shall we do after? suggestions Any additional attractions to plan in? I'll see if AmD can get a MkV Golf in for a look.

Food will be at around 2pm at
The Chequers 
Northampton Road, 
Weston on the Green 
OX6 8QH 
01869 350319

for Parking and food its only a short cruise away and easy to find...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I would like to test my car again.

But don't trust that Morgan is coming...he lied to me before.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Thanks Wak, managed to get in on this one rather than just being a spectator, cheers m8.

Graham


----------



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

Not here again

:?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

kop said:


> Not here again
> 
> :?


Why not? What else is left?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

kop said:


> Not here again
> 
> :?


Very simple answer to that. Organise one yourself at the RR of your choice? :roll:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm sure Kop wouldn't just complain like that.

I wonder which RR he's in the process of arranging?


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

would love to come Wak, but that weekend I'm away ..... down in Newquay on an adventure weekend - power-kiting, mountain boarding and white-water surfing and then a couple of days walking


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Wak said:


> Post here if you want to be on the list.


As if you even have to ask!  (That's a "yes" by the way!)

Clive


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Yes please Mr Wak,
Cheers,
Phill


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

(Provisionally) Yes please Wak - have to check the diary but wanted to get my name down before the places run out.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Would like to spectate...

June though Wak - might be a warm day :? :wink:

James.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> Would like to spectate...
> 
> June though Wak - might be a warm day :? :wink:
> 
> James.


Its when they are free and they do have big fans!

I'm sure another winter one will come along!


----------



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> I'm sure Kop wouldn't just complain like that.
> 
> I wonder which RR he's in the process of arranging?


It was not a complaint!!! Just a statement!!

But I was thinking bout arranging another Power Engineering one!!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Wak can you add me to the list please ?
Jonah


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

kop said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure Kop wouldn't just complain like that.
> ...


for yourself!


----------



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

Wak said:


> kop said:
> 
> 
> > scoTTy said:
> ...


Yes.... 

And anyone else who likes abnormal results!!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

We like normal results as we are normal people. :wink:

But if you are a masochist...go ahead then.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I may pop along to spectate. There's a remote possibility of wanting a run but its unlikely as I'll be on them rollers in the near future anyway.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Wak,

Can I be on the list please. I may get on this time :wink:

Steve


----------



## dunks3 (Sep 12, 2002)

Can you please add me to the list? Assuming S3s are allowed?

Dunc


----------



## sitas4 (Mar 9, 2004)

Hi Wak, now I've had my S4 fixed, please can you add me to the list?

Thanks


----------



## martin_black_S3 (Mar 5, 2004)

Hi, can you put me down please, lets see how I do on there rollers, I probrally willnot be near the top like at power engineering this time as I am not AMD tuned!!!!!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

martin_black_S3 said:


> Hi, can you put me down please, lets see how I do on there rollers, I probrally willnot be near the top like at power engineering this time as I am not AMD tuned!!!!!


 wait for the backlash m8 :wink:


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

should be able to make this one. Can you put me and Doris down as spectators please 8)


----------



## S3mon (Jun 11, 2002)

Hi Wak
Please put my name down and maybe I`ll get 200bhp :roll: 
SimonS3MTM


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Pencil me in.

If I dont get a run a reserve is OK (rather see a modded cars power) mine was doing what it said on the tin last time so I'm happy.

Ta


----------



## dunks3 (Sep 12, 2002)

Hi Can you add RS4John (who has a RS4)?

Regards

Duncan


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Wak

can you please add me and *Frenchy* for a RR run if its not too late :?:

cheers


----------



## staTTz (Sep 20, 2003)

Wak.

Can you put me on the RR or reserve list please. 

Cheers.

Steve.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yes, please


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

So there's a list and a reserve list.
Can there be a third list for 'Yes I will be there if OneClick
has materialised by that date' :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Me please Wak


----------



## daveuni (Aug 5, 2002)

Wak

Can you add me to the list please.

Dave.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Please!


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

As I could not make the 19th due to being in Holland, and needing to spend my Â£150 One click deposit on something, I have decided to have the ECU remap and Milltek, so rang AMD yesterday and its all arranged to be fitted on 12th June, so apart from missing you all, the car should have a few extra pounds and horses come the 12th.

My snopper going to need to work overtime I expect. :wink:


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi Folks

Not had the TT long and I'm only two minutes away from AmD. I'll attend the event as a spectator if that's ok - be good to meet up with some of the posters here (will be my first "meet"  )

Really don't mean to hijack this thread (and post a cheeky request) but will anybody be there with a VAGCOM kit? I'd really like to enable the Autolock feature so it locks the doors over 5mph and one click to unlock the drivers door only - and whilst I'm at it the beep when you lock the car. My other halfs drives the car too and really want the autolock feature for safety as its easy to forget to lock the doors. I don't mind coughing up a few ready's - rather hand the money over to a fellow TTer then Audi.

Please PM me if you'll have a few minutes to help out...

Cheers and see you there....

Waheed


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

sonicmonkey said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> Not had the TT long and I'm only two minutes away from AmD. I'll attend the event as a spectator if that's ok - be good to meet up with some of the posters here (will be my first "meet"  )
> 
> ...


I'm sure someone will be there with Vag-Com who would only be too willing to do this for you.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Vagcom will be available...


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Wak said:


> Vagcom will be available...


Fab! Much appreciated 

See you there

Waheed


----------



## daveuni (Aug 5, 2002)

Hi Wak

I have my name down for the rolling road. However i have just changed the car (a little out of the blue) for a boxter S.

I would still like to come to the rolling road day and run the new car if that is possible can you let me know if this is possible please.....

Thanks in advance.

Dave.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

daveuni said:


> Hi Wak
> 
> I have my name down for the rolling road. However i have just changed the car (a little out of the blue) for a boxter S.
> 
> ...


Were you forced into it at gunpoint? we'll hunt the saleman down for you.
 
Thats fine, we'll put up with the old porker for you! :lol:


----------



## daveuni (Aug 5, 2002)

No it was a conbination of the wife and the summer fast approaching.

[smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]

But so far i am enjoying the new motor.

Although i was a little said to let the old one go.

Dave.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Wak,

I'll be there to say hi to a few old faces as long as Mrs R hasn;t just dropped the bambino which is due in 4 weeks!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> Wak,
> 
> I'll be there to say hi to a few old faces as long as Mrs R hasn;t just dropped the bambino which is due in 4 weeks!


ah cool....4 weeks is gonna be close!


----------



## daveuni (Aug 5, 2002)

Wak

Sorry to mess you around but can you please take me off the list, as i have now been informed i have to work that weekend.

Cheers Dave.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Wak

 
I may be on a 4 day course starting on the 19th June, I know I was on reserve but I wil come if I can.

Thanks Andy


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

DXN said:


> Wak
> 
> 
> I may be on a 4 day course starting on the 19th June, I know I was on reserve but I wil come if I can.
> ...


Who is going to lead the cruise


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Some of the roads to Thame were good but we all got split up after that unfortunatley.

I may not be able to make it. Sorry, otherwise I'd volunteer


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

no probs, guys we'll just skip over you on the list, i'll leave you on in case you can turn up.

I hadent thought about a cruise, any locals have any suggestions.....

NO not to Bicester shopping village! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Wak said:


> NO not to Bicester shopping village! :lol:


Thanks for that


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

I'm still planning to pop my head round and say hi to some old faces.


----------



## Graham (May 24, 2004)

Hi,

As you may have read I am a newbie here and am still actually waiting to get my TT. An independant dealer I have used for last few cars is searching for "the one" on my behalf at the moment. I can't wait!!

It'll probably be too short notice to join in if I do get one in time, but with or without TT am I welcome to come down say hello, spectate and generally chat to some other TT owners?

I live in Bicester, so this is ideal for me. I only realised AmD were in Bicester when reading Audi Driver magazine this afternoon.

I have been to a few rolling road sessions in my C230K, so know they are good fun. Well it is when G-Force (Aylesbury) show you to running 205bhp when Mercedes say a stock car should be 194bhp!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'm sure Wak, and everyone else, will welcome you Graham 

So, welcome to the mad house


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Sure everyone is welcome its allways a good crowd and you'll get plenty of ideas for what to do when you get your TT....


----------



## p4ul (May 14, 2003)

OK, local cruise places - depends on how far you want to go out, but (if coming from the south on A34) you could come off at the Weston on the Green turn off of the A34 going towards Middleton Stoney - at the next junction, take a right, heading towards Bicester, through Chesterton at the Tjct take a right then an immediate left, straight pass the rozzers traffic base, next T jct take left then right at the immed. roundabout, all the way down to the next rnd. - straight over, the straight over the next, finally take a right at the next rnd and then left into the indust. est. then right for AmD.

Or if coming from the M40, leave Jct 8a on Oxford A40, all the way down to the roundabout, take the 4th exit (the one after the A40 nthbnd) all the way down to the Tjct... now there's a FANTASTIC pub called the Talkhouse where they serve decent food and drinks, however that's taking a right and going for about 1 1/2 miles in the wrong direction.

At the prev. mentioned T/jct you can go left (down to Islip), then through Bletchingdon, Kirtlington, Chesterton, Bicester (B41095 i think) or take a right, then hard left to Horton Cum Studley, straight all the way along up to the next Tjct - take a left towards Brill and Arncott - follow that road all the way down to the A41 and then follow the bypass all the way in to AmD.

A post meet cruise could be any of these journeys in reverse!

Good pubs in the area include Chequers (Weston on the Green), Red Lion (Stratton Audley). Have a look here for more ideas

Any other suggestion fellow locals?

Who knows, you may be able to still see the former shell of a shell of my car there...


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Cheers Paul,

I have just seen your head and block..... very sorry sight looks like someone has fired a shotgun at it! I hope its sorted quickly for you.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Who'd be up for a pub lunch after the RR has finished?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Wak - Count me in for this - as long as we all get there in one cruise this time :wink: :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I may not be able to make this now, Wak 

People want to: -
get fit, tone up, slim down 
ready for their summer holidays :?

I will let you know closer to the day


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

DXN said:


> Wak
> 
> 
> I may be on a 4 day course starting on the 19th June, I know I was on reserve but I wil come if I can.
> ...


Sorry

its turned into a 5 day course starting on the saturday

but at least its in a 5 star country hotel 8)


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I've been recommended

The Chequers 
Northampton Road, 
Weston on the Green 
OX6 8QH 
01869 350319

for Parking and food its only a short cruise away and easy to find...

Am also looking into spicing up the day a little by trying to do a mini Show and Shine (thanks to MKIV for the idea).

What do people think, be up for afternoon lunch and a little polishing while you waiting or watching runs.

Am trying to get some nice prizes sorted but would people be up fo it?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Wak,

Defo up for a spot of lunch and mini-cruise, Not sure about the show'n'shine but mainly 'cos my paintwork really isn't up to the standard I would like it to be  (why did I buy black :roll: ).

Would be interesting to see what results people get with different waxes though.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I don't polish my TT as it has supaguard. Also I prefer to chat to people in the meetings than polish...but this is my personal preference that could not match others'.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Definately a nice place, I got married in weston on the green manor and a few guests stayed there I beleive and rated it.

Can't beleive there is a show n shine now aswel.

 I'm sure it will be a good day



Wak said:


> I've been recommended
> 
> The Chequers
> Northampton Road,
> ...


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

HI Wak, next time you speak to Craig can you remind him I want alignment done please ,he said I didnt have to book but if you could jog his memory as I know its a busy day for them.
Cheers m8
Phill


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Phil you have IM...

PEOPLE I have booked approx 18 odd places at Chequers for 2-2.30 last food orders at 3pm.

Is everybody up for this?


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

What time is the rolling roading scheduled to finish ?

Might get along for a look-see.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

gcp said:


> What time is the rolling roading scheduled to finish ?
> 
> Might get along for a look-see.


finishes about 1pm-1.30pm


----------



## dunks3 (Sep 12, 2002)

Hi Wak,

Unfortunately I cannot make this now as I will be away with work, so can you remove me from the list.

Hope you all have a good day (and results!)

Dunc


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Wak
Apologies, I won't be able to make it now - been roped into setting up for our Village Carnival. See you at Brooklands.
Rob


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

FWIW, can you add me to the list? OK, I'd probably need about another 6 on top of DunkS3 and Rob to drop out, but you never know... :roll:


----------



## p4ul (May 14, 2003)

Actually NaughTTy I've got a B Black Coupe and it looks absolutely stunning - claybar, polish and seal, zymol waxed and the gloss guard. Looks the mutts nuts. Probably not quite the league of WW, having seen what he did to Sonic Monkey's silver, but nonetheless very effective (just bl00dy time consuming!)

Chequers is off the junction either before (northbound) or after the M40. I know they do Thai food - car park is quite big.

Cruise and a Curry? :wink:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Some Directions to AmD and Chequers....


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Show'n'Shine...

I hope we can have a show'n'shine on the day...
I will be better organised next time but I have secured some fun prize donations from

AmD, GTT and Wax Wizzard(Swissol) , Many thanks to them all.

I may throw something in to the pot myself. :wink:

This is just a bit of fun and I need an impartial judge to go round and score the entrants, and run this bit for me. I'll knock up a score sheet for various aspects to check out.

As I dont have any awards/cups (This time) and people have different preferences.....1st Prize will be a choice from the prizes moving down 3rd prize which will be you get no choice!.

hows this sound ....do we have some attendees up for this!

Come and make your self known on the day if you want to enter.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Refreshments are available for your TTs at the 'Opitmax' station located
just under where 'B4100' is written (where the road crosses the railway line) on WAK's map.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

We will try to catch up with you lot at AMD ....


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Wak said:


> Phil you have IM...
> PEOPLE I have booked approx 18 odd places at Chequers for 2-2.30 last food orders at 3pm.
> Is everybody up for this?


I would be up for some lunch afterwards


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

That makes 2 of us plus Wak (and Mrs Wak?) - Anybody else?


----------



## Graham (May 24, 2004)

Shoot me if it's in the thread already, but what time does it start?

I am building a list of questions for you guys!!!

I need to listen to a BOSE equipped and a non BOSE equipped car.

I would like how to tell a AVS schedule and a fixed service interval car (on dash display?)

I would like some suggestions on where to mount my Navigation unit and screen (will be in my car so we ca have a look see) if anyone is game.

This and any general tips on what to look and listen for when I go to inspect a TT would be greatly appreciated.

A ride in a stage 1 or 2 remapped TT 225 would also be awesome (hint hint, pleeeeeeasee!!!).


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

It will start at 9am, be there early and I'm sure plenty will oblige you for your questions...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> That makes 2 of us plus Wak (and Mrs Wak?) - Anybody else?


Me and Helen too !
9 AM ??  That could be trouble.... :roll:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Where is AMD then? I know somewhere around Bicester...but where exactly?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

vlastan,

AMD are HERE


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Ta.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Wak - don't think i'll be along now as probably won't have a car :?

Hope you all have a good day 

James.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Wak,

I'd like to get AmD to fit a DV before my RR as I have a feeling mine has a split diapragm (chattering) (and I fancy a change anyway :roll: ) What time do you suggest I get there as I know they'll be busy very quickly with the RR?

P.S. Anyone going via Aylesbury fancy meeting up for a cruise down the A41? I know was is interested so when I figure out what time I'm going we can get a few more 8)

Cheers,
NaughTTy


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Get their early 9am and speak to Craig ASAP for the DV it shouldnt be a problem, I know they have to check something out on mine and have a tracking to do as well... but DV's shouldnt take too long to do.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

NaughTTy

I would be up for the cruise 

cheers

was


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I'm going to need someone to Judge and run a show'n'shine....

someone not entering themselves, .....someone impartial.......someone who knows Clean'n'Shiny! 

Any takers?

we can start it at around 11am.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Deffo meeting up at 7.30 am for the Staines Massif Crooze 8)


----------



## G-Man (Mar 24, 2004)

Can I just turn up as a spectator or do I need to put my name down on the list, as I'm not sure if I can make it yet.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

OK then I will be prepared to have a go, I can be easily bribed guys ! 8)

Wak, maybe you can talk me thru this one...

Do we have a points sheet available anywhere for marking ? CliveD ?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

was said:


> NaughTTy
> 
> I would be up for the cruise
> 
> ...


was - I'll be aiming to leave Aylesbury at around 08:15 - 08:30

We can sort out where when we know if there are any more takers.

Anyone else fancy a little cruise from Aylesbury :?: 8)


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

TTotal said:


> OK then I will be prepared to have a go, I can be easily bribed guys ! 8)
> 
> Wak, maybe you can talk me thru this one...
> 
> Do we have a points sheet available anywhere for marking ? CliveD ?


I'll draw up a sheet by saturday! thankyou young man!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Wak said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > OK then I will be prepared to have a go, I can be easily bribed guys ! 8)
> ...


I felt my collar being tugged oh Guru :wink:


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Wak just give the prizes to love-iTT, save on paper work , TTotal not seen you for ages look forward to seeing you on Saturday.
Cheers,
Phill


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Will be great to see you too Phil and all the others as well :wink:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Weather forcast is looking changeable for Saturday! :?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Gonna bring my umbrella then !


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Wak said:


> I'm going to need someone to Judge and run a show'n'shine....
> 
> someone not entering themselves, .....someone impartial.......someone who knows Clean'n'Shiny!


I hope it won't be sunny for the poor person judgeing!!!!!!!!
I had my brain boild many times when I judged :roll:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Anyone wanting to consider an FMIC there may be a good deal on the day..


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Wak said:


> Anyone wanting to consider an FMIC there may be a good deal on the day..


Are you on commission?

Also please note that I will be coming on Saturday, but I am not an early person. So won't be there early, but I will turn up so my space is reserved.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Is that being polite where you come from eh :?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Also please note that I will be coming on Saturday, but I am not an early person. So won't be there early, but I will turn up so my space is reserved.


Forecast is Sunshine tomorrow.... 

V....no space is reserved......we go down the list......its unfair to make people wait who "ARE" are morning people! :lol:


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Wak,

I will be attending as a spectator only now  . My car is still at the dealers having it's THIRD DSG fitted. Heaven knows what car they will provide. I have an A8 at the moment but it is hardly sporty and have asked for like for like.

See you tomorrow.

Steve


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

no probs, do you want to show'n'shine your courtesy car?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Wak said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Also please note that I will be coming on Saturday, but I am not an early person. So won't be there early, but I will turn up so my space is reserved.
> ...


Well, did I mention that I have to travel 150 miles to come there too? Anyone coming from further away tha this?


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Wak said:


> no probs, do you want to show'n'shine your courtesy car?


I know what I would like to do with it but 'Show'n'Shine' was not in my thoughts :x

Steve


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


Well get up early ! we may hold a space for you if you bring some sweets!


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Blimey, at this rate, I'll be getting a run after all!! (and I'm almost in the "praying for a miracle" group :roll: )


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I'll be there I hope between 9.00 and 9.30, depends if I get held up in traffic. I'm planning on leaving at 7.30 so I shouldn't be too far off - famous last words 

Graham


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Graham, what route are you taking - do you go (as I do) via Milton Keynes and then drop down the A4421 to Bicester? If so, want to meet up?

Cheers, Clive


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> Graham, what route are you taking - do you go (as I do) via Milton Keynes and then drop down the A4421 to Bicester? If so, want to meet up?
> 
> Cheers, Clive


This is the shortest way to get there, even for me. But going the M25/M40 way is meant to be faster although it adds 15 miles more.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

From Stevenage it's a lot quicker to go "cross country" - I've done it both ways several times!

Clive


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I will be donating a set of Blue alarm LEDS as well to the Show'n'shine prizes.

oooooohhhhh I hear you cry!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

WOW, I have these and they are really COOOOL ! 8)


----------



## Graham (May 24, 2004)

I'm getting down early to bug some of you with my questions.

I plan to be there for 9. WIll be leaving at 08:57


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

As opposed to getting up at 6am :x

:wink: but its worth it :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

TTotal said:


> As opposed to getting up at 6am :x
> 
> :wink: but its worth it :wink:


But you don't have to come so early....why not come a bit later, like me?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Lets face it, Nick was late for the RR session he organised himself, so it's not as if he's arriving later to AmD as an exception!!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> But you don't have to come so early....why not come a bit later, like me?


How do you know that I dont have to come "so early"?

What route am I taking ?

Where am I coming from?

What time am I leaving?

If you dont know these answers, which you dont, then dont make these daft statements.

Further more it is disrespectful to the voluntary organisors of this event, to expect them to pander* to all of your demands.

If you cant be bothered to make the effort to get to the session on time, then tough.

*Find this in the dictionary


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

You complained that you have to get up early, so I just said that there is no need to be there at 9. You didn't sign a contractual obligation that says that you must be there at 9 and neither did I.

There is no disrespect at all to anyone. Several cars will be tested, but you cannot test all of them at the same time, so provided that there are cars before me and there are no gaps then it is fine.

Who said that I have to be at 9? I don't. Wak never said that I must be there at 9 but he said that it starts at 9. Going early gives me the chance to socialise a bit more but won't get my car tested earlier anyway. If you see the order on the list my car is not due to be tested till 10:30 at the earliest anyway.

I do not expect anyone or anybody to comply to any of my demands...what is all this nonsense that you speak of?

Clive, I wasn't late in Powerengineering...but you arrived too early. If you remember by the time I arrived, it still took almost 1 hour till the testing began. :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

sigh :?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I am pleased too John, to see that you understand my point. I will see you tomorrow.  :-*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Will do Nick, eventually !


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Will do Nick, eventually !


  :lol:  :-*


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Have a good day everybody sorry i can't make this as i so wanted to check my cars output after my boost leak. Aleast this will allow someone else to get on the rollers.
Maybe next time if i still have the car :wink: 
Jonah


----------



## Graham (May 24, 2004)

It's glorious blue skys and sunshine in Bicester, so don't worry about the forecast!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

It was good to meet everyone today! Catch up with old faces and meet new ones 

I had a great day and many thanks to AmD for hosting today for us and for Wak for organising it 

My car was way down on power, even given the conditions so some investigation work is required!!! :?


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

Thanks to all.

my run was a massive 71.2 degrees inlet temp , two or three cars from the end, so car pulled back, but still got good figures with this in mind, and tied up with its last RR in the cold.

bring on winter 

looks like i missed you Nutts! :roll:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Missed me?

Nope... well considering I was there from 8.30am till we all left for lunch... I would think not 

If you think back... I was the short, fat, ugly, thick, long haired hippy type moaning about low power outputs :wink:


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

:lol:

nope dont recall mate! :roll:

i was the one in a white audi-sport polo shirt.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Well I was definitely there   

Sorry you missed me... did you want my autograph, 'cos my PA normally deals with stuff like that :wink:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Thanks to all for coming I think all had a great day,

AmD were great hosts, Thanks to TTotal for judging the show'n'shine









The filth he found in some of the cars was terrible....this blue one needed disinfecting!

Thanks to AmD and WaX Wizzard for the prize donations and TTotals little helper.

Pics are here:-
http://www.wak-tt.com/amdday0604/amdday0604.htm

Results:-


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Thank you Wak for organising such a great day. My wife could not believe that I had bought a fold-away water bucket from TTotal - I think she has totaly given up on me, and now with my 2nd prize of a Swissol wheel cleaning kit I can now clean my wheels on the move - not in the literal sense of course.

Good to put some faces to names as usual when you go to meets and this was no exception.

Once again Wak, well done m8 and thanks very much.

Graham


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Nice morning, Nice cars, Nice people, TTempting mods. â€¦. What more can I say?
Thank You All [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

nutts said:


> I was the short, fat, ugly, thick, long haired hippy type moaning about low power outputs :wink:


I was scared to meet someone like you  that's the real reason why I didn't come :wink:  
Looks like a good day was had by all


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Thanks Wak & AmD for arranging a great day.

Im glad I got to run on the rolling road as it highlighted a MAF problem which would have gone unnoticed :?

cheers for the blast back naughTTy :wink:

it was nice meeting you all


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Another great day thanks to Wak and AmD.

Thanks to all for the chat and Wak for the Vagcom help. The warning lights came on again for a couple of minutes this morning but have since kept themselves hidden :?

was - I don't usually drive like that :wink: 

Nice to meet everyone that I hadn't met before - Graham - hope you find your TT soon - did you get to listen to a non-Bose set-up?

And great food at the pub too! (If you ignore the strange choice of alternative dressing for the steak sandwich :wink: )


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yes, another meet well organised by the Guru, well done Wak and AMD of course.
The show and shine was only for fun, not a Concours D'elegance (sp?) and for my first time as a judge I found it fun, but a bit scary trying to explain to a crying Morgan that he should at least attempt to wipe off the brake dust off his wheels if he wanted to win again serious players as Graham and Phil !!!

Nice to meet all , where were you Neil ? Maybe we should all have sticky label badges ? A good idea for Brooklands methinks !!
Thanks for the help little lady ! :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks John for showing me the error of my ways and my unfinished cleaning job [smiley=whip.gif] :wink:

At least I know for next time - if I can be bothered


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Nice to meet all , where were you Neil ? Maybe we should all have sticky label badges ? A good idea for Brooklands methinks !!


I was there! And we spoke as well, you obviously just didnâ€™t remember it was me! (cue comment about old age / forgetfulness etc :wink: â€¦only kidding m8!). Donâ€™t you remember looking at my car (covered in flies, and general cr#p) and us agreeing that it really wasnâ€™t worth putting it in the showâ€™nâ€™shine?! (unless there was a booby prize of course!!  )



> Maybe we should all have sticky label badges ? A good idea for Brooklands methinks !!


Great idea on the name badges â€" would be very useful! Whoâ€™s gonna volunteer to make them for Brooklands thenâ€¦.? Or we could all have TTOC T-shirts with our names on them!

PS. Got a bit of sunburn from standing outside all morning in the sun on Saturday! Mental note to take my suncream to Brooklandsâ€¦


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Neil....I am getting muddled mate, many apologies !









I must be getting old................... :wink:


----------

